# Sram XX Front Derailleur......(low clamp),,,,,Weights.....Photos...



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Sram XX Front Derailleur 
Low Mount (TS) / Top Pull / 31.8/34.9mm Clamp.....(claimed weight 120g)*


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for posting

looks smashing, only thing XX didn't do is lazer out the logo like XTR

looks to be not many tuning options, is the FD frame clamping bolt taperhead Ti? what size is it?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> thanks for posting
> 
> looks smashing, only thing XX didn't do is lazer out the logo like XTR
> 
> looks to be not many tuning options, is the FD frame clamping bolt taperhead Ti? what size is it?


A lazered out logo would of really set this off









Fastners:
Clamp M5 x 20 Ti with a Torx-T25 dome shaped head
Pinch M5 x 8 Ti with a Torx-T25 dome shaped head

The shifting is fast and clean..

Right now I'm using it for a 2x9 and there's no chain rub while going across the cassette.​


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That looks nicely engineered, it makes you wonder why they have taken this long to get their clamp and pivot assembly trimmed down to something that doesn't look like a Lego model of a front derailleur. The X9 and X0 have always looked like an inflatable version of a derailleur.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*who cares?*

It's just too heavy!

For me DA ist the way to go: lightweight + quick and precise shifting.

74g down-pull
ca. 80g top-pull using a Speen adapter


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

nino said:


> who cares?
> 
> It's just too heavy!
> 
> ...


"_who cares?_"...Speaking for everyone? "again". what an arrogant SOB.​


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Jake Pay said:


> "_...Speaking for everyone?_​


_
If you would read above:
"For me..."

so please - keep cool!

BTW: 10 year old XTR was lighter and worked/works still great.

BUT - thanks for the pics! So I (!!!) at least know that XX is not what i want on my bikes_​


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

hey jake - are you using this front mech with a gripshift or xo triggers?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

95bonty said:


> hey jake - are you using this front mech with a gripshift or xo triggers?


XO gripper and the shifts are fast / clean / precise with no chain rub..

SRAM got it right with this one








​


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

im not trying to start a flame war here - serious question: if a durace triple front dee that weighs around 100g that is cheaper than XX / XTR and works just as well, why would you use XX or XTR?


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

i for one have tried Dura-Ace with a Speen adaptor and even converted a Campag record to top pull, but neither have worked as well as the original low mount XT. They just don't suit the frame I'm working with (Racer X), am sure they are great for others. So for the money i've spent on roadie front mechs to date it would have been much cheaper to wait and buy Sram XX.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

I never tried the Campy but I did the DA /Speen set-up and was disappointed in the 
overall performance. For me the XTRs weight penalty for performance was/is a no brainer. 
I'm really pleased with the new XX so far and IMHO I feel it's a tadd snappier than the XTR 
that it replaced.

The XTR will likely find a home in the future on a 3x9 drivetrain. So no loss there








​


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

@95bonty and Jake Pay:
Did you guys use the new or old version of the Speen adapter?
When i ordered another one for my new 7900 DA derailleur about 3 months ago i found there is a new,slightly longer version available as opposed to the version i used on my 7800 for over a year already.

If you look on Speens site they now sell the old, shorter one for cyclocross only:
http://speen.de/speen*_en/speen__store.html

The new MTB-version is slightly longer and has a different leverage ratio.It works much smoother, with less handforce. The difference is days and nights - makes you forget that XTR exists at all!

Shown below:
"old" Speen Top-Pull adapter
actual MTB Speen Top-Pull adapter
Dura Ace 7900 converted to Top-Pull (79g)

and remember that the DA weighs just 73g using aluminium bolts.

(Both adapters shown with stock steel bolt)


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Im running Sram Red converted to top pull with my own adapter and i do agree with Nino, the shifting of road mechs is just miles and miles better than XTR so XX mechs are gonna have to be pretty damn good for me to use one. My Red is 90 grams or something.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

nino said:


> @95bonty and Jake Pay:
> Did you guys use the new or old version of the Speen adapter?


I used the old/shorter version..









This tread was intended to show others the *SRAM XX* (low clamp) real world weights. 
Not yet another DA/Speen Internet commercial.

TIA for staying on topic








​


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Jake Pay said:


> This tread was intended to show others the *SRAM XX* (low clamp) real world weights. ​



so what?
you showed the pics and end of the story?

Please allow me to thank you again for positing those pics but also to comment when you show a new part that is almost double the weight of other existing parts that do the same job.​


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

Nino, for what it's worth, I too used the older version for the 7800 front mech. 

The new version looks great for those on hardtail or other FS bikes, but for my frame's suspension design it will worsen the cable line and rub on the linkage, likely making my shifting even worse. 

I'll accept the 40g weight penalty for XX, and thanks to Jake for the pics/comments it confirmed my choice.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Shaved 2.1 grams of fat off the SRAM XX (low clamp)

Replaced the TI (3.4g) clamp bolt with an aluminum (1.3g) M5x20mm.

Now it should weigh in at 114.3g..............​


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Jake Pay said:


> "_who cares?_"...Speaking for everyone? "again". what an arrogant SOB.​


A few years ago there was a guy on this board that used to shred Nino. I think he was called Mr. Scary. He took a lot of heat but it sounds like most now would agree with him...


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

nino said:


> BTW: 10 year old XTR was lighter and worked/works still great.
> QUOTE]
> 
> BTW. 10yr Old XTR will not fit on most suspension bikes and 29ers, it lacks clearance, will rub on the rear tire.
> ...


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

The drivetrain:
RF Carbon crankarms.
ExtraLite Gara (42x28) rings.
XTR Bottom Bracket.
KMC X10-SL chain.
SRAM XX f/d.

IN back:
SRAM XO (med/cage).
Recon (11x34) cassette.

SRAM XO GripShift.​








Todays ride: Excellent ​


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

I wonder if this derailleur will work on a triple? Then this should be the lightest option at the moment besides the road derailleurs wich won't work perfect on a triple.
Anyone got a idea hwo much the highmount weighs?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

snowdrifter said:


> nino said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: 10 year old XTR was lighter and worked/works still great.
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

So, how is the Gara performing? specially in climbs, anyway, I already ordered mine.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

doccoraje said:


> So, how is the Gara performing? specially in climbs, anyway, I already ordered mine.


doc,

So far the Gara's holding true. I had the chance to examine it while in
the stand with the chain off. The rings appeared to be flat and there
wasn't any slop where the two rings are fastened together.







Yesterday I shifted from the 28 to the 42t while standing in the last part of a climb. I didn't feel anything alarming and the XX shifted without hesitation.
















Only time will tell with these new components. I'm glad to hear that you'll be trying the Gara out. 
It's always better to get different POV on items.........​


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I don't think it will be soon, I'm waiting for my rear triangle to get fixed under warranty, but maybe I'll try them on my backup bike.
What BB are you using?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*"What BB are you using?"*

XTR (M970)
​


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

anybody try a DA7900 double front mech on an XX front crank 39/26t?

where is the best place to get a speen?


----------



## sjees (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Jake,

So with your setup you can run the whole 9 speed cassette without rubbing the chain too the front mech?
A friend of mine tryed it yesterday at his S Works ht carbon with sram gripshifters,9 speed chain,9 speed cassette and Extralite E bones crank and he could only use 5 gears of the cassette.
Maybe the problem is the 9 speed chain or that the 42 chainring is very close too the frame?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

sjees said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> So with your setup you can run the whole 9 speed cassette without rubbing the chain too the front mech?
> 
> Maybe the problem is the 9 speed chain or that the 42 chainring is very close too the frame?


Correct









The XX f/d is for a 10 speed system..So a 10 speed chain would be the chain of choice


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

mine works fine with my 9 speed chain...


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

oldassracer said:


> anybody try a DA7900 double front mech on an XX front crank 39/26t?
> 
> where is the best place to get a speen?


speen.de


----------



## sjees (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^What is your set up besides of the 9 speed chain?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

mine is a sram pg-990 cassette, sram pc-991 hollowpin chain, sram x9 rear derailleur, middleburn rs-7 duo and sram xx front derailleur.


----------



## nitropowered (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks like an XX is in my future. I would use a 7900+speen but A: I probably can't clamp it on my frame (giant anthem x) and the cable stop is in the wrong place(mounted on the left side of ST) and put a huge bend in the cable


----------

